# Elderly man killed by falling tree- angola ny



## treesurgeon (Nov 19, 2010)

EVANS, N.Y. -- An elderly man in Evans was killed instantly Friday afternoon after a tree he was cutting down fell on top of him. 

Emergency crews responded to a wooded area near Eden Evans Center Road just after 3:00 p.m. 

Evans police said another person was helping the man cut down the tree when the accident happened.

Police are not releasing the man's name at this time.

http://buffalo.ynn.com/content/top_stories/524493/elderly-man-killed-by-falling-tree/

http://www.wgrz.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=95914&catid=37


----------



## The Count (Nov 20, 2010)

a moment of silent.


----------



## beowulf343 (Nov 20, 2010)

Holy smokes, that's like a couple miles up the road from me. Makes you think when it's in your backyard.


----------



## Deerhunter1966 (Nov 22, 2010)

*tragic*

it is sad, many people don't realize how dangerous tree work is.


----------



## Walt41 (Nov 22, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Holy smokes, that's like a couple miles up the road from me. Makes you think when it's in your backyard.



Same here, I have a place on Scott St and a place on Lakeview, when I read the story, I thought it was Heltas place but the name was different.


----------

